# Table Tennis in Dubai



## chrisveldad (May 1, 2011)

Hey guys, our group *Table Tennis Group* (ASTTIG) is setting up an open tournament on October 7, 2011. It will be held in a world-class sports-club facilities in Al Gusais, Dubai. Please private message me for details.


----------



## adsnoel_06 (Oct 12, 2011)

hi!I'm willing to play table tennis and Im new here. pinay din ako sana makasama ako sa mga laro nyo sometime.


----------



## chrisveldad (May 1, 2011)

adsnoel_06 said:


> hi!I'm willing to play table tennis and Im new here. pinay din ako sana makasama ako sa mga laro nyo sometime.


Hello ate.. Just google ASTTIG DUBAI.. we have a website where you can do inquiries.. new members amateur or pro are more than welcome to join up...


----------



## adsnoel_06 (Oct 12, 2011)

nakita ko na,pwd kya mag try out sa sunday?


----------



## chrisveldad (May 1, 2011)

adsnoel_06 said:


> nakita ko na,pwd kya mag try out sa sunday?


Go ahead.. just contact those ASTTIG guys.. they're very active with group practice and tournaments. Most probably the most active group in the Table Tennis scene in Dubai.


----------

